# Sticky  AKFF Select March 2013



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
March 2013








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Weather, weather, weather, that's all we've heard from the whiners from the north. Autumn has interupted their seemingly endless bragging about blistering pelagics, monster snapper and jaw dropping jewies. Meanwhile, those of us from the south have bathed in glorious Autumnal sunshine, racking up our own stories of fishing fame and fortune. It was about time for the Queenslander's to exude that tinge of green that we are all too familar with. Then Decay came along and spoilt it for all of us.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Decay puts the G into GT as he screams 'oh yeah' off Ono Fiji.
Intrepid braves brown brakish and bridge bumps to bag his maiden Bream at Narara Creek NSW.
Madcow returns to training and hooks up to a Spain train off Noosa Qld.
Sunshiner swaps states but not tactics, taking less than two days to suss out Woolgoolga NSW.
Bilbo has a close encounter with Junglefisher's hersute body parts at Southern Downs Qld. 
Wrassemagent and Paulb tug on tight leashes to take some yellow tailed dogs for a walk at Long Reef NSW.
Beekeeper has close encounters of the word kind before finally sorting some Snapper off Scarborough Qld.
Squidder sleeps in and Biggee cashes in at Jindabyne NSW.
Mingle provides photographic evidence that a combination of paddle, power and sail can still fail at Newhaven Vic.
Grant Ashwell gives us a roundup of recent reconnoitres into that alien world he exists in off the North Coast NSW.
Sprocket, Bigkev and Salticrack do battle with the brine more than its inhabitants at Coolum Qld.
And Bertros follows FC goals with FC points before exchanging grins with fins at North Head NSW.

Video Trip Reports
Simonsrat dishes up a beautiful expose of skinny water bass fishing somewhere in Qld.
And then doubles up with an equally well crafted video pictorial of a bass river somewhere in Qld.
Rhino gives us a double dose of toothless morsels with dorsels in Westernport Vic.
Dave3573 reminds us that there is more to Tassie than fly fishing when he returns to the Derwent River Tas.
Shaunreid risks his wrists going gaffless with Queen Mackerel off Durban South Africa.
And Artie tosses up his first video offering, nabbing some natives from the Lachlan River NSW.

Q&A
Darwin breaks from his magician's bag of bream tricks to make fluorocarbon leaders disappear.
Paulo provides a first hand account of his success in reporting illegal fishing practices in Queensland.
Tj63 is in the loop on gloop thanks to his question on how to install a replacement transducer.
V8rob makes some elegant modifications to his Outback to improve upon the standard Hobie sailing kit.
Cljb asks should he be rusted on to WD40 as a means of reducing hook corrosion.
AdrianK asks if it's better to be happily separated or eternally inseparable when it comes to sounder and GPS.
Ubolt seeks illumination from AKFF luminaries on LED lighting.
Bildad comes through on queue to show us how we can make our own telescopic LED light.
And Leftieant precisely measures the extent of AKFF flagrant self promotion with the new AKFF brag mat.

Safety
Gotaway remains calm when making out with a Mako.
Labrat sparks a discussion on skills, safety equipment and how they influence our decision to no go.

Kayak Showroom
Shuggy22 decides to review a canoe, his Australis Bushranger.
Rubone47 gives us reality TV off the Jersey shore with a walk through of his rigged Hobie Outback and Revo.
And Deefa provides a preliminary assessment of his new Winner Leisure Dave.

The gee wiz Flipboard version for iPad, Iphone and Android devices can be found here courtesy of Kraley.

If you don't have Flipboard, download it for free from the https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flipboard/id358801284 or the Google Play store first.


----------

